# Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?



## Crymes (22. April 2013)

*Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?*

Hallo, ich habe mir mal ein neues Projekt überlegt.
Ist es (für mich ) möglich, ein Programm zu schreiben, dass eine Datei !direkt! übers Internet überträgt?
Das Programm sollte folgende Eigenschaften haben:

-direkte Verbindung von PC zu PC
-Verschlüsselung der Datei
-Breite Verfügbarkeit (Windows, Linux, Mac etc.)
-evt. Verschlüsselte Verbindung

Ich habe mal JavaScript anvisiert, da das in jedem Browser läuft und das hier:WebRTC

Ich würde davon ausgehen, dass man vll. über Telefon die IP-Adresse des Anderen und ein gemeinsames Passwort weiß.

Meint ihr dass das realisierbar ist wegen NAT und solchen Sachen?
Gibt es sowas vll schon?


----------



## RaZZ (22. April 2013)

*AW: Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?*

Über Teamviewer funktioniert das. Zumindest das Versenden.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. April 2013)

*AW: Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?*

Peer-to-Peer ist doch nichts neues oder? Funktioniert nicht Emule auf diesem Prinzip, bloß das man quasi Stücke auch von anderen bekommt. Mit ICQ kannst du Daten auch "direkt" übers Inet verteilen. Coole wäre, wenn das Programm ein direktes VPN zum Quell-PC herstellen würde bzw. Quellserver. Weiß ja nicht ob du PC-PC oder Server-PC arbeiten willst.


----------



## Crymes (22. April 2013)

Mein Programm ist für eine direkte PC zu PC Kommunikation gedacht, also wenn ich jemandem (auch Daus) einfach bloß eine 1-GByte große Datei sicher senden will. 
ICQ und E-Mule muss man wieder installieren, außerdem brauchen die wieder einen Server um den anderen Pc zu Finden, ich würde das über die IP-Adresse realisieren.

Meint ihr das funktioniert mit JavaScript und Web RTC? Als Benutzeroberfläche würde ich dann ein paar Buttons und ein Öffnen bzw. speichern-Dialog im Browser (mit html ?) aufbauen.

Es soll einfach nur ein kleines Programm werden, dass ohne zu installieren möglichst einfach, schnell und sicher beliebige Daten überträgt.

Ok, ich habe jetzt ein Bisschen was über html 5 und javascript gelesen und wies aussieht ist nichts davon geeignet eine Art Server zum Empfang von Dateien aufzunauen.
Ich werde das jetzt wahrscheinlich mit java angehen oder hant ihr eine andrre Idee ?


----------



## bingo88 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?*

Schau dir mal socket.io an, evtl. kannst du das damit machen. Wenn du direkt von PC zu PC kommunizieren willst, musst du dir aber im Klaren sein, dass die entsprechenden Ports in der Firewall geöffnet und weitergeleitet werden müssen (je nach Implementierung nur auf einer Seite). Es gibt allerdings sicher Programme, die man nicht installieren muss (portable Version etc.) und die soetwas bereits können, mir wäre das die Arbeit nicht wert ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## Crymes (22. April 2013)

Ich werd jetzt Java nehmen, das ist besser dokumentiert als die Browser Alternativen. Java ist ja auch plattformunabhängig und ich kann c-Funktionen einbinden.
Mal sehen wie weit ich komme


----------



## bingo88 (22. April 2013)

*AW: Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?*

Was willst du denn bitte bei dem Projekt mit C-Funktionen in Java machen? Oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## Crymes (23. April 2013)

Ich will die Datei ka mit Aes verschlüsseln, da muss ich mal schauen wie sich dss mot der Performance verhält.


----------



## bingo88 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?*

Da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Selbst eine interpretierte Scriptsprache dürfte schneller Verschlüsseln als die meisten User Upload haben. Zumal wenn du mit JNI ankommst, geht die Plattformunabhängigkeit auch wieder flöten. Java unterstützt AES bereits, das muss man nicht selbst implementieren (javax.crypto).


----------



## Supeq (23. April 2013)

*AW: Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?*

Warum willst du das Rad neu erfinden und nimmst nicht einfach Samba?


----------



## Crymes (23. April 2013)

Ich glaube, ich lass das Dageitransferprogramm doch sein, da das Portforwarding doch teils für den Benutzer kompliziert ist. Außerdem habe ich in Java keine direkte Möglichkeit, meine externe ip-Adresse herauszubekommen.

Als gute Alternative kann ich den hfs-Server empfehlen, da muss nur ein Benutzer die Ports öffnen und man hat viel mehr Möglichkeiten.


----------



## bingo88 (23. April 2013)

*AW: Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?*



Crymes schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich lass das Dageitransferprogramm doch sein, da das Portforwarding doch teils für den Benutzer kompliziert ist.


 Eben, du wolltest es ja benutzerfreundlicher machen und diese Protgeschichte ist nicht DAU-tauglich 



> Außerdem habe ich in Java keine direkte Möglichkeit, meine externe ip-Adresse herauszubekommen.


Das kommt noch dazu, betrifft aber alle Programmiersprachen, die direkte auf dem Clientcomputer laufen. Man muss immer irgendeinen externen Service anfragen, um daran zu kommen.


----------



## Crymes (24. April 2013)

Wenn noch jemand solch eine Software sucht, dem kan ich wärmstens Bittorrent Sync empfehlen, da ist der Dateitransfer echt einfach und man kommt auch durchs NAT.

Jetzt aber genug OT, das Thema hat sich denke ich erledigt


----------



## Ahab (25. April 2013)

*AW: Direkter Dateitransfer über Internet möglich?*



Supeq schrieb:


> Warum willst du das Rad neu erfinden und nimmst nicht einfach Samba?


 
Ich denke nicht, dass es hier um ein tatsächliches Problem geht, was es zu lösen gilt, sondern vielmehr um eine Spielerei. Aus Spaß an der Freude.


----------

